# 345



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Anyone hear about problems about the 345. Mine almost fell apart at the range the other day and I heard ship make a comment on it. I still love the gun so let me know if you hear anything.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I came so close to buying one. But one only need to go to the Riger forum to see all the complaints, and that's a place of diehard Ruger fans.

On the XD forum a while back, you'd see people complain about the rusting issue, but would still defend the gun to anyone w/ neg comments. So, I was kinda surprised to read so much neg stuff on that forum website.

Anyway, I think if you want one, better give it another couple of years for them to work out the problems. Beretta had the same sort of circumstances with the Beretta tomcat when it first came out.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

My next Ruger will be a P345. I've herd all the complaint's. My son got one around Christmas last year & had a few problem's but they were easily fixed. The main problem with the 345 is caused by limp wrist shooting.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I heard something about the magazine disconnect. But the magazine disconnect is very easy to disable on them. Something along those lines. There are quite a few knowledgeable Ruger people around here that know a lot more than I do.
I can see the attraction to these pistols.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

*P345*

I have a P345 (as well as P90,P95,and 2 GP 100'a)I have no problems of any kind with any of them. If you dryfire the 345 without a magazine, it will cause problems. Easy to remove the mag disconnect if needed.......mine is still in it.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

My wife has a 345 and had no problems with it. She has shot it a lot. She qualified for her CCW with it and shot the spot completely out of the center of the target with only a couple of strays. She shot 50 rounds.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I also have read a lot of negative comments on the early P345s. I have had mine for about a year and a half with no problems at all. It has the best ergonomics of any of the Ruger P series and the single action trigger is fairly good. I went ahead and removed the magazine safety before it gave me any problems.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I've had mine since Feb with no problems. I like it a lot and won't complain unless it goes South on me. As someone else mentioned, nearly all of the problems have been related to magazine safety.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I would really like to try one of these.


----------

